# Small Exterior



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nothing special, just did the trim, peaks, and doors this week. Like the house though!


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks great. Looks like alotta fun little peaks.

Dan


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Nice one JNLP :thumbsup:

That would've been a cool job to get your teeth into if you had got the whole repaint.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice house! Is it on a golf course? Bet those peaks were fun!:thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

RCP said:


> Nice house! Is it on a golf course? Bet those peaks were fun!:thumbup:


Yes it is!

Rear peak was just a PITA do to what the ground/fence/ac gave me to work with on setup. That front peak was tiring. Ladder to the roof. Ladder on the right with roof hooks & a 16' up the left. Then get a 150lb 28' pick up to it. Rest went nice and smooth.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

small?!? holy pete, what do you consider large?!?

just kidding, looks awesome!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> Rear peak was just a PITA do to what the ground/fence/ac gave me to work with on setup. That front peak was tiring. Ladder to the roof. Ladder on the right with roof hooks & a 16' up the left. Then get a 150lb 28' pick up to it. Rest went nice and smooth.



So the hooks worked out for you then...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweeet!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> So the hooks worked out for you then...


you guys have a pic of these hooks?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

did you do it by yourself? How long did it take you?


----------



## PeteL (Apr 27, 2009)

nEighter said:


> you guys have a pic of these hooks?


Check em out here:
http://josephjenkins.com/store/product.php?productid=16213&cat=255&page=1


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

nEighter said:


> you guys have a pic of these hooks?


I got these. Took just a couple of days with Site to Store. They have them with or without the little wheel. The wheel IS worth the extra couple dollars. :thumbsup:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1277904


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> did you do it by yourself? How long did it take you?


I had a helper for a couple days. In the end it only took 72 man hours. Still have to go back and work on some windows that had to wait for inspection from a window company as they were having issues with them.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I had a helper for a couple days. In the end it only took 72 man hours. Still have to go back and work on some windows that had to wait for inspection from a window company as they were having issues with them.





:notworthy:

I want $10 worth of whatever you 2 were on!

ZOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good dude:thumbsup:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

good job man- beautiful home. Better you than me on those ladders :yes:


----------

